# Worry About Remarrying



## unreal (Mar 12, 2011)

Is anyone skeptical about getting married again once they have been burnt once? 

I hear some people try harder the 2nd time around however it could end up worse is what i feel.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

No, my 2nd marriage is unbelievably wonderful! We've been married 12 awesome years. He's my best friend, lover, and I can't imagine life without him. My husband always puts my needs before his and we are both in love with each other.

My first husband was an abuser and serial cheater. I went through hell and back all in one year.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## frootloop (Dec 20, 2010)

I have no intention of ever marrying again, but my divorce lawyer says "everyone says that".

For me, I'm too old to have more children, so I don't see the point in future legal entanglements, I'll just live in sin.


----------



## chattycathy (Aug 19, 2011)

I am not skeptical but far, far more discerning!

Any guy would have to be more than enchanting, cute/handsome, or have 'promise'. Those things don't cut it for me anymore on their own. Substance and seeming character. Those would need to be there in addition.


I love being married. Love the institution and the alliance.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

unreal said:


> Is anyone skeptical about getting married again once they have been burnt once?


Absolutely. I don't think I'd ever do it again. Once bitten, twice shy. I don't think I will ever love again.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

I will definitely approach any serious relationships much differently - but never say never - right?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## notreadytoquit (Jan 11, 2010)

for one there will be a prenup with a Infidelity Clause in it.


----------



## Endgame (Nov 6, 2011)

Jellybeans said:


> Absolutely. I don't think I'd ever do it again. Once bitten, twice shy. I don't think I will ever love again.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Ditto what you said, I'm right there with you!


----------



## Lowlife (Nov 27, 2011)

I say "never again" as well but then I don't think you have to be married to be in a good and healthy relationship either. I never wanted to marry in the first place but did it because that's what she wanted. :scratchhead: Definitely approaching things differently next time and looking at life a little different.


----------



## Sparkles422 (Jun 3, 2011)

I have been married twice. I don't have any answers what will happen, if it happens, on the next go round. Each one I thought was life and it was the life of that particular marriage.

I don't feel repulsed by marriage but at my age, I don't think there are any real advantages to it; or disadvantages. It's a contract that can be broken, evidently. I guess that that makes it a piece of paper for all of its worth.

This question is way far in the future for me, LOL: I haven't even started dating yet.


----------



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

I absolutely want to be married again! I love belonging to someone and having that bond with someone. I have always felt that I was meant to be with someone. It just took me a long time to admit I married the wrong someone, but now I'm moving on. It will be a long time before I am re-married. I will learn to be who I need myself to be for myself. I will never again be dependent completely on someone else, as I was with my exH, but yeah, I do want it again someday.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Someone once told me: 

_Divorce is like an amputation. You survive it but there is less of you._

HOW TRUE.


----------



## Freak On a Leash (Feb 19, 2010)

You couldn't pay me to get married again, or even to live with anyone else. 

My husband talks about us getting back together and I get that feeling in the pit of my stomach. We are doing well now separately...why mess up a good thing? :scratchhead:

I've come to the conclusion that marriage, any kind of marriage with anyone, just isn't for me. It was a mistake to do it the first time and the worst mistake you can make is the one you don't learn from.


----------



## Limping (Oct 5, 2011)

Well, I jsut got my second divorce. After the first one I said never again but even when I got back into the "Game" I took a very different approach. I made a list of things I wanted in a mate and things that were "deal breakers". Thing was, you can be fooled. People do not always tell the truth and can act like they are something they are not for a long time.

I think my ex really wanted to be the woman she said she was, she just couldn't do it. During counseling she even told me that I should have known that she was lying to me. Now get that :0

Bill


----------



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

> Any guy would have to be more than enchanting, cute/handsome, or have 'promise'. Those things don't cut it for me anymore on their own.


Dowwwlllll!!!!!


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

Jellybeans said:


> Someone once told me:
> 
> _Divorce is like an amputation. You survive it but there is less of you._
> 
> HOW TRUE.


Ouch, the realization of this truth hurts a little, call it phantom pain I guess.

OTOH many amputees have recovered and live even better than before their loss, I guess it awakens them and gives them a newfound appreciation for what they do have.


----------



## Freak On a Leash (Feb 19, 2010)

If you have a tumor that is causing you pain and discomfort and you get it removed, then do you feel badly about losing it?


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

Freak On a Leash said:


> If you have a tumor that is causing you pain and discomfort and you get it removed, then do you feel badly about losing it?


No just the pieces of organs that may happen to get extracted along with it.


----------



## Blindasabat (Nov 29, 2011)

I'mInLoveWithMyHubby said:


> No, my 2nd marriage is unbelievably wonderful! We've been married 12 awesome years. He's my best friend, lover, and I can't imagine life without him. My husband always puts my needs before his and we are both in love with each other.
> 
> My first husband was an abuser and serial cheater. I went through hell and back all in one year.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I wandered over here just to check it out I'm facing divorce and hope there is life after it. I'm happy for you this is what my 2nd marriage was supposed to be but she is the serial 
cheater and I'm currently stuck in hell. I don't think I will marry again I've got three kids to worry about and paying bills. The only women I could consider would have to share my spiritual beliefs #1 
I learned "do not be unequally yoked" the hard way ouch! It severely limits the candidate pool but also the liability pool and sucks because I do meet a lot of attractive women in the world but I will 
take a long time to heal myself before it could be considered a third go around yeesh!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

